# Fix my Cruze



## Buddy Aka slappincruze916 (Dec 28, 2019)

what’s up guys and girls 

I have a 2018 Cruze L 1.4 ecotec from California u.s.a
Problem I’m having is I have no dash lights radio won’t turn off service airbag light service theft deterrent system all this started happening when I put a remote start alarm in it then when I had my bass playing the dash would flicker now it stays like this dealership said they won’t look at it cuz I had an aftermarket stereo system in it I have a video of what it does if that help just seeing if anyone has come across this same problem


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I mean its kinda obvious that something in that install damaged or altered the cars stock wiring system. Your problem is probably unique to your installation.

Time to go back and see if any wires are pulled out of connectors, cut, or have been used to power other devices.


----------

